# How are your gardens coming along?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 8, 2017)

Despite the wet weather and overcast days we are having in New Jersey my garden is doing quite well. Third picking of scallions today. I was surprised to see a few tomato blossoms also. The potatoes are thriving. My Snap Dragons recovered from me rushing the season and planting them way to early. I'm hoping because of all the wet weather I'm not going to get all plants and no veggies.That has happened before. All the strength seems to go into the plant and leaves instead of the vegetable itself. Just have to trust Mother Nature to help me out.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 8, 2017)

What a great garden!  I would that, but here in the high desert we have:   Little rain*+*poor soil*+*rabbits*+*gophers*+*ground squirrels*+*bugs that haven't even been classified yet[!] = lousy gardening.    

I am trying a little _window gardening_:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

I have three gardens...they're all located in the Produce Departments of Stater Bros.,Von's, and Albertson's.

I used to have an elevated box garden devoted to Radishes, however.   (See Pic)

HDH


----------



## Don M. (Jun 9, 2017)

My garden finally dried out enough so that I could get in there today, and do some weeding, etc.  Things are coming up nicely, and perhaps in another few weeks I'll be harvesting all the cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, cantaloupe, broccoli, and cauliflower we can eat....plus, most years I have so much excess that I give half of it away to the neighbors, or the senior center in town.  I've given up on growing corn, as the raccoons seem to know when the ears are just a day or two away from picking, and they have a night time feast.  The motion sensor sprinklers are keeping the deer at bay, nicely.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2017)

Great photos tnthomas and Hal. I grow some herbs in my window and also have a bit of a raised bed right in my garden so I can weed it easier. My main problem is not getting down to weed, it's getting back up. I crawl around like a dog out there until I make it to a corner post to get up. I'm thinking of making more raised beds in the future. I better get to it. I'm 72 and my future, quite possibly, is now.  Don, I just read your post about the  sensor sprinklers. I just know I'm going to have a big problem this year. We took down the main fence around our back yard. I put up a flimsy one around the garden but I'm worried they will get through it. Once the sprinkler is set off how long does it run? Is it on a timer? It sounds like a great idea but I wouldn't want the water running all through the night. I also gave up on corn. I never see the raccoons but they sure do know when the corn is ready.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 9, 2017)

@HGH,

Nice elevated box garden, my step daughter & son in law in Yucaipa just built on like yours.   I'll build an elevated garden box later for next year.  I first need to build a patio cover for some filtered sun/partial shade; already have the patio slab.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

it's hDh, not hGh.

Thanks anyway!

HDH


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 10, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey, what a great looking garden you have! Looks like you've put in a lot of work, very very nice.. :encouragement:  I've never thought about trying a box garden like tnthomas and Hal have done. That's a good idea also and they look pretty cool, hmm.. 

We've don't have the gardens we used to have but still plant a few goodies for fun. Yesterday we harvested our first zucchini squash and some yellow walla walla onions which we tried for the first time this year. Just have the one tomato plant but he has some tomatoes on him. Also have some taters, pumpkins, and sunflowers growing this year.


----------



## Lara (Jun 10, 2017)

Ruth, your garden of snapdragons is beautiful and your tomatoes, potatoes, and scallions are so healthy! 

Hal, what a great wooden container for your radish garden. Why radishes? I guess you like them but that's going to be a lot of radishes. Do you serve them in some special way other than in green salads? The Hispanics use them a lot as a garnish.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

*Love My Radishes!*

Hey Lara,

I grow radishes exclusively in my EBG.  [Elevated Box Garden}

Radishes have always been my favorite raw vegetable snack!

I chop each one into 2 or 3 pieces, put 'em in a bowl, moisten and salt 'em and I'm ready for that book or movie!

HAL         (With my granddaughters 4 years ago)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2017)

Hal that pool looks so inviting. Your grand kids are adorable. If I ate that many radishes no amount of antacid would put the fire out.lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2017)

Radishes are a wonderful food!


----------



## Lara (Jun 12, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Radishes have always been my favorite raw vegetable snack! I chop each one into 2 or 3 pieces, put 'em in a bowl, moisten and salt 'em and I'm ready for that book or movie!


I'm going to try that! I knew they were really healthy so I just checked out what Dr. Mercola had to say. I respect his facts. He said the benefits of radishes are, "Folate, fiber, riboflavin, and potassium, as well as good amounts of copper, vitamin B6, magnesium, manganese, and calcium are less prominent nutrients that support the healthy properties of radishes. It's probably no surprise that radishes contain fiber, aka indigestible carbohydrates."

I grow parsley, mint, and basil at the moment but used to grow zucchini until the bees stopped coming  and other herbs and veggies. I use a lot of kale, spinach, dandelion greens, celery, cucumbers, basil, parsley, and mint. I juice them along with green apple, lemon, ginger, turmeric and either Dr.Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar of fresh Coconut Probiotic (says "Coconut Kefir" but ingredients say "Probiotic"). It's benefits are miraculous.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

WOW!

_What a green thumb you have, Tarheel Lady Lara! _ 

To be truthful, my radishes have never been as big and plunp as those in the Produce sections of Supermarkets.  I'd rather pay the price and have 'em ready to eat than go to the trouble of planting, watering, tending, and harvesting.

But I sure don't mind harvesting those lovely Avatars you keep planting!

HiDesertHal


----------

